# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Поёт Муслим Магомаев

## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/  
17 августа 1942 - 25 октября 2008   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWB-Uy08FkU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBg-xy4aus   *Позови меня* 
Я давно снам не верю,
Ты сейчас идёшь сквозь огни…
Оглянись на мгновенье,
Просто так рукой взмахни. 
Если вдруг трудно станет,
Если вспомнишь ты о любви,
Позови меня,
Позови меня,
Хоть когда-нибудь позови!
Позови меня,
Позови меня,
Хоть когда-нибудь позови! 
Высоко в поднебесье
Самый первый гром протрубил…
Ты звучишь, будто песня,
Жаль, что я слова забыл! 
Если вдруг трудно станет,
Если вспомнишь ты о любви,
Позови меня,
Позови меня,
Хоть когда-нибудь позови! 
Если вдруг трудно станет,
Если вспомнишь ты о любви,
Позови меня,
Позови меня,
Хоть когда-нибудь позови!
Позови меня,
Позови меня,
Хоть когда-нибудь позови!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a15Tw6fGUMs  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... ebia-1.mp3 http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... _tebya.mp3   *Благодарю тебя* 
Благодарю тебя за песенность города 
И откровенного и тайного 
Благодарю тебя, что всем было холодно 
А ты оттаяла, оттаяла  
За топот и за крик 
За вечность и за мир 
За отгоревшую зарю 
За смех и за печаль 
За тихое прощай 
За все тебя благодарю 
За все  
За смех и за печаль 
За тихое прощай 
За все тебя благодарю  
Благодарю тебя, за то что по судьбе 
прошла 
За то, что для другого сбудешься 
Благодарю тебя, за то что со мной была 
Еще за то, что не забудешься  
За топот и за крик 
За вечность и за мир 
За отгоревшую зарю 
За смех и за печаль 
За тихое прощай 
За все тебя благодарю 
За все  
За смех и за печаль 
За тихое прощай 
За все тебя благодарю 
За все 
За все 
За все 
Благодарю тебя

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV3FHb130jM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax1sE0ZiBOc   *Сердце на снегу* 
Лунный снег, звёздный лёд,
Как во сне коней полёт.
Под морозной синевой на дороге столбовой
Брошено в пургу сердце на снегу. 
Припев:
Дороги дальней стрела по степи пролегла,
Как слеза по щеке.
И только топот копыт, только песня летит
О замёрзшем в степи ямщике.
Ла-ла-ла-лай-ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-лай-ла-ла-ла,
Лай-ла-ла, лай-ла-ла!
И только топот копыт, только песня летит
О замёрзшем в степи ямщике. 
То кляня, то маня,
Сквозь года зовёт меня
Эта ясная до дна русской песни глубина,
Нежность и мечта, сердца чистота.
Припев:
Дороги дальней стрела по степи пролегла,
Как слеза по щеке.
И только топот копыт, только песня летит
О замёрзшем в степи ямщике.
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, ла, ла, ла-ла-ла, ла,
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, ла, ла, ла-ла-ла, ла!
Ла-ла-ла-лэй, ла, ла, ла-ла-лэй-ла, ла,
Ла-ла-ла-лэй-ла, ла, ла-ла-лу-ла! 
Дороги дальней стрела по степи пролегла,
Как слеза по щеке.
И только топот копыт, только песня летит
О замёрзшем в степи ямщике.
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, ла, ла, ла, ла-ла, ла, ла-ла,
Ла, ла-ла, ла, ла-ла!
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла, ла, ла, ла, ла-ла-ла, ла-ла,
Ла, ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла, ла-ла!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go24fIt9Y-g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Xo3c9QMcc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhjqAa920iA    *Свадьба* 
По просёлочной дороге шёл я молча
И была она пуста и длинна
Только грянули гармошки что есть мочи
И руками развела тишина 
А эта свадьба свадьба свадьба пела и плясала
И крылья эту свадьбу вдаль несли
Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало
И неба было мало и земли 
Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало
И неба было мало и земли 
Под разливы деревенского оркестра
Увивался ветерок за фатой
Был жених серьёзным очень а невеста
Ослепительно была молодой 
И эта свадьба свадьба свадьба пела и плясала
И крылья эту свадьбу вдаль несли
Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало
И неба было мало и земли
Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало
И неба было мало и земли 
Вот промчались тройки звонко и крылато
И дыхание весны шло от них
И шагал я совершенно неженатый
И жалел о том что я не жених 
А где то свадьба свадьба свадьба пела и плясала
И крылья эту свадьбу вдаль несли
Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало
И неба было мало и земли
Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало
И неба было мало и земли
Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало
И неба было мало и земли

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KveCfBbVOKA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE_1gOgQ4zE   *Будь со мной* 
Я тебя повстречал на пути своем,
    Ты пришла как мечта давнего сна.
    В целом мире с тех пор только мы вдвоем,
    Ну а в сердце моем ты лишь одна! 
    Будь со мной, будь со мной всегда
    Грустью разлук, радостью встреч.
    Будь со мной, мы любовь тогда
    Вдвоем сможем сберечь. 
    Будь со мной, будь со мной всегда
    Нежностью глаз, нежностью рук.
    И любви не страшны года
    И боль долгих разлук. 
    Дни за днями летят, мчит за годом год,
    Только крепче любовь с каждой весной.
    Мы любовь сбережем ото всех невзгод,
    Если будешь всегда рядом со мной! 
    Будь со мной, будь со мной всегда
    Грустью разлук, радостью встреч.
    Будь со мной, мы любовь тогда
    Вдвоем сможем сберечь. 
    Будь со мной, будь со мной всегда
    Нежностью глаз, нежностью рук.
    И любви не страшны года
    И боль долгих разлук.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvx6AgUOSzo  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... /Sudba.mp3   *Судьба* 
Снега растаяли, весна права,
    Я теперь все стерплю.
    Опять по-новому звучат слова
    "Я тебя люблю!" 
    Ты судьба! 
    Я без милости и щедрости твоей,
    Как тень без солнца и береза без ветвей.
    Но ты без меня - очаг без огня. 
    Моя судьба! 
    Войду я солнышком в твое окно,
    Сто веков жить велю.
    Мне от судьбы своей бежать смешно, -
    Я тебя люблю. 
    Ты судьба! 
    Я без милости и щедрости твоей,
    Как тень без солнца и береза без ветвей.
    Но ты без меня - очаг без огня. 
    Моя судьба! 
Стихи - Эдуард Стахов

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mo8_IS5dTk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC7ijBr-Oks  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... soty-2.mp3    *Королева красоты* 
По переулкам бродит лето,
Солнце льется прямо с крыш.
В потоке солнечного света
У киоска ты стоишь.
Блестят обложками журналы,
На них с восторгом смотришь ты,
Ты в журналах увидала
Королеву красоты. 
А я одной тобой любуюсь,
И сама не знаешь ты,
Что красотой затмишь любую
Королеву красоты.
И я иду к тебе навстречу,
И я несу тебе цветы,
Как единственной на свете
Королеве красоты! 
С тобою связан
Навеки я,
Ты жизнь и счастье.
Любовь моя! 
Красавиц видел я немало
И в журналах, и в кино,
Но ни одна из них не стала
Лучше милой все равно.
И даже сам я не заметил,
Как ты вошла в мои мечты.
Ты милее всех на свете.
Королева красоты! 
По переулкам бродит лето,
Солнце льется прямо с крыш.
В потоке солнечного света
У киоска ты стоишь.
И я иду к тебе навстречу,
И я несу тебе цветы,
Как единственной на свете
Королеве красоты! 
С тобою связан
Навеки я,
Ты жизнь и счастье.
Любовь моя!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTjanyIdRqk  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... _taiga.mp3    *Голубая тайга* 
Завтра - снова дорога,
Путь нелегкий с утра.
Хорошо хоть немного
Посидеть у костра...
Но, волной набегая,
Тронул вальс берега,
А вокруг - голубая,
Голубая тайга! 
Возле речки таежной,
У палатки, вдвоем
Мы с тобой осторожно
В тихом вальсе плывем.
И поляна лесна
Закружилась слегка...
А вокруг - голубая,
Голубая тайга! 
Наши встречи нечасты
На таежной тропе.
Мы за трудное счастье
Благодарны судьбе.
И палатка проста
Нам с тобой дорога...
А вокруг - голубая,
Голубая тайга! 
Завтра - снова дорога,
Путь нелегкий с утра.
Хорошо хоть немного
Посидеть у костра...
Но, волной набегая,
Тронул вальс берега,
А вокруг - голубая,
Голубая тайга!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2XLHUkPQtw  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... idanie.mp3    *Ожидание*  
Стихи - Гарольд Регистан  
Тебя я каждый день встречал,
Когда спешила мимо ты,
Но до сих пор не замечал
Твоей я скромной красоты.
Любовь приходит как гроза,
Как звонкая весна.
Твои счастливые глаза
Меня лишили сна. 
Припев:
Я живу мечтой одной -
Тебя увидеть вновь!
Хочу, чтоб и к тебе весной
Пришла твоя любовь. 
Как новых встреч теперь я жду,
Как звук твоих шагов ловлю!
Пусть даже на свою беду,
Но все равно тебя люблю.
Любовь приходит как гроза,
Ее не обойдешь.
Взгляни, любимая, в глаза -
Ты в них себя найдешь. 
Припев:
Я живу мечтой одной -
Тебя увидеть вновь!
Хочу, чтоб и к тебе весной
Пришла твоя любовь!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n63t9pLqUkA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epP0Eup6G_c   *Твои следы* 
Твои следы
В сугробах у реки,
Как из слюды,
Они тонки.
Чуть подморозило
Два крошки озера,
И звёзды в них дрожат,
Светясь, как угольки. 
Возьму в ладонь
Хотя б один твой след,
Но только тронь-
Он просто снег,
Он разлипается,
Он рассыпается,
И вот в руке одна вода,
А следа нет. 
Припев: Внутри твоих следов лёд расставанья,
Но поверни, но поверни следы обратно,
Сквозь чуждые следы, сквозь расстоянья-
По собственным слезам, по собственным следам. 
Любовь тот след,
Где плавает звезда,
Любовь тот свет,
Что навсегда.
Но до последних лет
И слёз бесследных нет,
Ведь нет следов,
Что исчезают без следа. 
Припев: Внутри твоих следов лёд расставанья,
Но поверни, но поверни следы обратно,
Сквозь чуждые следы, сквозь расстоянья-
По собственным слезам, по собственным следам.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLFEPSOKVuU  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... octurn.mp3     НОКТЮРН  
Между мною и тобою — гул небытия,
                звездные моря,
                тайные моря.
Как тебе сейчас живется, вешняя моя,
                нежная моя,
                странная моя?
Если хочешь, если можешь — вспомни обо мне,
                вспомни обо мне,
                вспомни обо мне.
Хоть случайно, хоть однажды вспомни обо мне,
долгая любовь моя. 
А между мною и тобой — века,
мгновенья и года,
сны и облака.
Я им и тебе сейчас лететь велю.
Ведь я тебя еще сильней люблю. 
Как тебе сейчас живется, вешняя моя,
                нежная моя,
                странная моя?
Я тебе желаю счастья, добрая моя,
долгая любовь моя! 
Я к тебе приду на помощь,— только позови,
                просто позови,
                тихо позови.
Пусть с тобой все время будет свет моей любви,
                зов моей любви,
                боль моей любви!
Только ты останься прежней — трепетно живи,
                солнечно живи,
                радостно живи!
Что бы ни случилось, ты, пожалуйста, живи,
счастливо живи всегда. 
А между мною и тобой — века,
мгновенья и года,
сны и облака.
Я им к тебе сейчас лететь велю.
Ведь я тебя еще сильней люблю. 
Пусть с тобой все время будет свет моей любви,
                зов моей любви,
                боль моей любви!
Что бы ни случилось, ты, пожалуйста, живи.
Счастливо живи всегда.

----------


## Pioner

yes, he had a very strong voice, I believe.  
Love his singing in Бременские Музыканты-2.

----------


## Remyisme

Ya v nevo prosto vlublena, zamechatelniy golos!

----------


## Lampada

> Ya v nevo prosto vlublena, zamechatelniy golos!

 Ага, ага!  Я тоже!  И человек хороший:  щедро выложил тучу песен на своём вебсайте.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... trecha.mp3  *Встреча* 
Узнаю, это ты,
Совсем как тогда,
Совсем как и прежде,
Почти как всегда.
Ты ушла, ты с другим,
А я, как во сне,
А я одиноко 
Сижу в стороне. 
Ждала, звала 
"Дорогим", "золотым",
Ждала, звала...
Ушла любовь, словно дым.
Без любви дом пустой,
Без любви весь мир пустой,
Но взойдет, верю я,
И любовь моя! 
Я живу, как хочу,
Пока не любя,
Пока не жалея,
Гляжу на тебя.
Ты с другим, ты с другим,
А мне все равно,
А мне почему-то
Легко и смешно!.. 
Ждала, звала 
"Дорогим", "золотым",
Ждала, звала...
Ушла любовь, словно дым.
Без любви дом пустой,
Без любви весь мир пустой,
Но взойдет, верю я,
И любовь моя!

----------


## Lampada

Элегия Масснэ  (J. Massenet). http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... /16/04.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... /16/11.mp3  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... _Maria.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNuzE3UaEzA
О Sole mio

----------


## Lampada

*Ария Онегина*.
В момент записи Муслиму было 18 лет.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnNXpWTKvSo  http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... gin-18.mp3 
ОНЕГИН. (про себя).
Ужель та самая Татьяна,
Которой я наедине,
В глухой, далекой стороне
В благом пылу нравоученья,
Читал когда-то наставленья?  
Та девочка, которой я
Пренебрегал в смиренной доле?
Ужели то она была
Так равнодушна, так смела? 
Но что со мной? Я как во сне!
Что шевельнулось в глубине
души холодной и ленивой?
Досада, суетность иль вновь,
Забота юности – любовь? 
Увы, сомненья нет, влюблен я
Влюблен, как мальчик, полный страсти юной.
Пускай погибну я, но прежде
Я в ослепительной надежде.
Вкушу волшебный яд желаний,
Упьюсь несбыточной мечтой!
Везде, везде он предо мной,
Образ желанный, дорогой!
Везде, везде он предо мною!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... d_bala.mp3  *Средь шумного бала, случайно.*
Слова А. Толстого, музыка П. Чайковского 
Средь шумного бала, случайно,
В тревоге мирской суеты,
Тебя я увидел, но тайна
Твои покрывала черты. 
Лишь очи печально глядели,
А голос так дивно звучал,
Как звон отдаленной свирели,
Как моря играющий вал. 
Мне стан твой понравился тонкий
И весь твой задумчивый вид;
А смех твой, и грустный и звонкий,
С тех пор в моем сердце звучит. 
В часы одинокие ночи
Люблю я. усталый, прилечь —
Я вижу печальные очи,
Я слышу веселую речь; 
И грустно я так засыпаю,
И в грезах неведомых сплю...
Люблю ли тебя — я не знаю,
Но кажется мне, что люблю!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyvi1VcZf3o http://www.magomaev.info/new-audio/Musi ... /16/13.mp3  *Вдоль по Питерской* 
Эх вдоль по Питерской по Тверской-Ямской да ох 
По Тверской-Ямской с колокольчиком ох 
Едет миленький сам на троечке ох да 
Едет батюшка во поддевочке 
Во пиру я была во беседушке 
Ох да я пила молода сладку водочку 
Сладку водочку все наливочку ох да 
Я пила молода из полуведра народ где что 
Не лед трещит да не комар пищит 
Это кум до кумы судака тащит 
Эх ох эх ой, кумушка да ты голубушка, 
Свари, кума, судака, чтобы юшка была 
Эх ох эх ой юшечка да и петрушечка 
Поцелуй ты меня кума душечка 
Не лед трещит да не комар пищит 
Это кум до кумы судака тащит 
Эх ох эх ой кумушка да ты голубушка 
Свари кума судака чтобы юшка была 
Эх ох эх ой юшечка да и петрушечка 
Поцелуй ты меня кума душечка 
Ну поцелуй ну поцелуй кума душечка

----------


## Remyisme

on sluchaino ne pel "Katyushu"?

----------


## Lampada

> on sluchaino ne pel "Katyushu"?

 Я не знаю пел ли Магомаев, но его жена пела. Я где-то поместила "Катюшу" в исполнении Тамары Синявской.

----------


## Remyisme

Da da, ya znayu shto evo jena pela, ya slushala, stranno shto on ne ispolnyal.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r67lNV09K8  *ГОРОД МОЙ, БАКУ*  
Ушли от моря горы,
Жажду утолив.
И лег на берег город,
Охватив залив.
Он стар и вечно молод
Здесь на берегу,
Залив глядит на город,
Город мой, Баку! 
Ты весь из золота соткан
И на склоне дня
Закатным золотом окон 
Одаришь меня.
А ночью звезды бледнеют
От твоих огней.
И нет мне неба роднее,
Нет земли родней! 
Волна вдали качает
Стаи кораблей,
Белей нет в мире чаек,
Моря голубей.
На город наглядеться
Вновь я не могу.
И я вхожу, как в детство,
В город мой, Баку! 
Ты весь из золота соткан
И на склоне дня
Закатным золотом окон 
Одаришь меня.
А ночью звезды бледнеют
От твоих огней.
И нет мне неба роднее,
Нет земли родней!
Нет земли родней!
Нет земли родней!
Нет земли родней! 
Стихи Анатолия Горохова

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a-v-CVhwcw  *ШАЛАНДЫ*  
Из кинофильма "Два бойца"  
Шаланды полные кефали
В Одессу Костя приводил,
И все биндюжники вставали,
Когда в пивную он входил. 
Синеет море за бульваром,
Каштан над городом цветет.
И Константин берет гитару
И тихим голосом поет: 
Припев:
- Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу,
Вся Одесса очень велика,
Но и Молдаванка, и Пересыпь
Обожают Костю моряка. 
Рыбачка Соня как-то в мае,
Направив к берегу баркас, 
Ему сказала: "Все Вас знают,
А я так вижу в первый раз!.." 
В ответ, раскрыв "Казбека" пачку, 
Сказал ей Костя с холодком:
"Вы интересная чудачка,
Но дело, видите ли, в том: 
Припев:
- Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу,
Вся Одесса очень велика,
Но и Молдаванка. и Пересыпь
Обожают Костю моряка." 
Фонтан черемухой покрылся,
Бульвар Французский был в цвету. 
"Наш Костя, кажется, влюбился," -
Кричали грузчики в порту. 
Об этой новости неделю
Везде шумели рыбаки.
На свадьбу грузчики надели
Со страшным скрипом башмаки. 
Припев:
Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу,
Вся Одесса очень велика.
День и ночь гуляла вся Пересыпь
На веселой свадьбе моряка. 
Cтихи Владимира Агатова

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m7DO1f3Qck   *Чёртово колесо* 
В зимнем парке тополя так грустны,
Липы просят подождать до весны.
Кверху дном все лодки молча лежат,
Как пилотки задремавших солдат.
Но ты помнишь, как давно, по весне
Мы на чертовом крутились колесе,
Колесе, колесе… а теперь оно во сне. 
Припев: 
Но я лечу 
с тобой снова.
Я лечу – 
Эх! И одно слово я кричу,
Кричу: «Люблю!», -
И лечу я к звездам,
Кричу и вновь лечу. 
В зимнем парке так бело, так бело…
Словно парк, мою любовь замело.
Дискобол, грустя, в снегу так увяз,
Танцплощадке под снежком снится вальс.
И как будто позабыл я про все…
Только черт заводит снова колесо,
Колесо, колесо… и летит твое лицо! 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0q-dghnuOQ  
Близкая и далекая 
1. В том краю где всегда снега
Где лишь поют вьюга, да пурга
Ты далека от меня пока
Но я хочу чтобы знала ты
Ты и за тысячу три версты
Для меня близка 
2. В твоем краю в стороне лесной
Всегда поют соловьи весной
Ты далека от меня пока
Но я хочу чтобы знала ты
Ты и за тысячу три версты
Для меня близка 
3. Из года в год
 лишь одни мечты
Что больше нет
ни одной версты
лишь со мною ты 
Ты далека от меня пока
Но я хочу чтобы знала ты
Ты и за тысячу три версты
Для меня близка.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRScZIq8waA  *СИНЯЯ ВЕЧНОСТЬ* 
Море вернулось 
Говором чаек, 
Песни прибоя 
Рассвет пробудив.
Сердце, как друга, 
Море встречает,
Сердце, как песня, 
Летит из груди.  _Припев:_
О, море, море, 
Преданным скалам
Ты ненадолго 
Подаришь прибой.
Море возьми меня 
В дальние дали
Парусом алым 
Вместе с собой. 
Грустные звезды 
В поисках ласки
Сквозь синюю вечность 
Летят до Земли.
Море навстречу им 
Детские сказки
На синих ладонях 
Несет корабли.  _Припев:_
О, море, море, 
Преданным скалам
Ты ненадолго 
Подаришь прибой.
Море возьми меня 
В дальние дали
Парусом алым 
Вместе с собой. 
Стихи Геннадия Козловского

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQaUx9D3VI8  *Hello, Dolly*

----------


## kotlomoy

Сегодня его не стало... http://magomaev.info  *Солнце взойдет* (из м/ф "Бременские музыканты")  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJuLNTEJubE&fmt= 
Моя любимая песня... 
Луч солнца золотого туч скрыла пелена.
И между нами снова вдруг выросла стена. 
  Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла-ла. 
Припев:
  Ночь пройдет, настанет утро ясное,
  Верю, счастье нас с тобой ждет.
  Ночь пройдет, пройдет пора ненастная,
  Солнце взойдет...
  Солнце взойдет. 
Петь птицы перестали. Свет звезд коснулся крыш.
В час грусти и печали ты голос мой услышь. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4ygyYrdYn8 
Элегия 
Нет солнца без тебя,
Нет песни без тебя.
В мире огромном нет без тебя тепла.
Свет юности моей,
Свет нежности твоей -
Только лишь отзвук музыки давних дней. 
В целом мире я один,
Я самим собой судим,
Я не смог любовь спасти - 
Ты прости меня, прости. 
Звезд синие глаза,
Звезд ясные глаза,
Первые встречи, первой любви гроза.
Зов памяти моей,
Зов звездных витражей.
В сердце осталась музыка давних дней. 
Нет возраста любви,
Нет сумерек любви,
Сердце устало быть от тебя вдали.
Снег станет голубым,
Снег станет молодым -
Мы возвратимся к солнечным дням былым. 
Я от тяжких снов проснусь,
Я вернусь к тебе, вернусь.
Сквозь огни и грозы,
Сквозь тепло и слезы
Я вернусь к тебе, вернусь.
Нет солнца без тебя...
Нет песни без тебя...
Нет жизни без тебя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ_VR0c8E-U  *Эх, дороги,* пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
Знать не можешь доли своей -
Может, крылья сложишь посреди степей. 
Вьется пыль под сапогами, степями, полями,
А кругом бушует пламя да пули свистят. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
Выстрел грянет, ворон кружит.
Твой дружок в бурьяне не живой лежит. 
А дорога дольше мчится, пылится, клубится,
А кругом земля дымится - чужая земля. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
Край сосновый, солнце встает.
У крыльца родного мать сыночка ждет. 
И бескрайними путями, степями, полями,
Все глядят во след за нами родные глаза. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
Снег ли, ветер. Вспомним, друзья,
Нам дороги эти позабыть нельзя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IeHA_nO4ws  *Granada*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9hnZ_yItTg  *Torna a Surriento*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOArQ5DYWNI    *СОЛНЦЕМ ОПЬЯНЕННЫЙ* 
Стихи Георга Карапетяна (перевод Анатолия Горохова) 
Муслиму Магомаеву 
Шагает солнце по бульварам,
Сегодня солнце влюблено,
И на ходу влюбленным парам
Улыбается оно.
И ветерок поет недаром,
И день сияет голубой, -
Ведь я шагаю по бульварам
На свидание с тобой. 
Припев:
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла! Я живу мечтой одной,
Ты моей мечтою стала,
Стала ты моей весной.
О-о-о-о-о! Ты зажгла огонь в крови,
Даже сердцу жарко стало
В этой солнечной любви. 
Сегодня все вокруг ликует,
Сегодня целый мир влюблен,
И солнца нежным поцелуем
Я сегодня опьянен.
И все сильнее сердце бьется,
Синеет небо надо мной...
Я поцелуй горячий солнца
Разделить хочу с тобой. 
Припев:
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла! Я живу мечтой одной,
Ты моей мечтою стала,
Стала ты моей весной.
О-о-о-о-о! Ты зажгла огонь в крови,
Даже сердцу жарко стало
В этой солнечной любви. 
Шагает солнце по бульварам,
Сегодня солнце влюблено
И на ходу влюбленным парам
Улыбается оно.
Сегодня все вокруг ликует,
Сегодня целый мир влюблен,
И солнца нежным поцелуем
Я сегодня опьянен.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pZ4uqHTwkY  *БУХЕНВАЛЬДСКИЙ НАБАТ*  *Люди мира, на минуту встаньте!* 
Слушайте, слушайте: гудит со всех сторон -
Это раздается в Бухенвальде 
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон.  
Это возродилась и окрепла 
В медном гуле праведная кровь. 
Это жертвы ожили из пепла 
И восстали вновь, и восстали вновь.
И восстали, 
И восстали, 
И восстали вновь!  
Сотни тысяч заживо сожженных 
Строятся, строятся в шеренги к ряду ряд.
Интернациональные колонны 
С нами говорят, с нами говорят.  
Слышите громовые раскаты? 
Это не гроза, не ураган. 
Это, вихрем атомным объятый,
Стонет океан, Тихий океан.
Это стонет, 
Это стонет, 
Тихий океан.  
Люди мира, на минуту встаньте! 
Слушайте, слушайте: гудит со всех сторон - 
Это раздается в Бухенвальде 
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон.  
Звон плывет, плывет над всей землею, 
И гудит взволнованный эфир: 
Люди мира, будьте зорче втрое, 
Берегите мир, берегите мир! 
Берегите, 
Берегите, 
Берегите мир!  
Стихи Александра Соболева

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3Swaku0sdU  *Надежда* 
Светит незнакомая звезда
 Снова мы отоpваны от дома
 Снова между нами гоpода
 Взлетные огни аэpодpомов
 Здесь у нас туманы и дожди
Здесь у нас холодные pассве ты
 Здесь на неизведанном пути
Ждут замысловатые сюжеты 
   Hадежда - мой компас земной
   А удача - нагpада за смелость
    А песни... довольно одной
    Чтоб только о доме в ней пе е лось 
Ты повеpь, что здесь издалека
Многое теpяется из виду
Тают гpозовые облака
Кажутся нелепыми обиды
Hадо только выучиться ждать
Hадо быть спокойным и упpямым
Чтоб поpой от жизни получать
Радости скупые телегpаммы 
И забыть по-пpежнему нельзя
Все, что мы когда-то недопели
Милые усталые глаза
Синие московские метели
Снова между нами гоpода
Жизнь нас pазлучает, как и пpежде
В небе незнакомая звезда
Светит, словно памятник надежде

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ9NLa_SoOA   *Мелодия*  
Ты моя мелодия я твой преданный Орфей 
Дни что нами пройдены 
Помнят свет нежности твоей 
Все как дым растаяло 
Голос твой теряется вдали 
Что тебя заставило забыть мелодию любви 
Ты мое сомнение тайна долгого пути 
Сквозь дожди осенние слышу я горькое прости 
Зорь прощальных зарево 
Голос твой теряется вдали 
Что тебя заставило забыть мелодию любви 
Ты моя мелодия я твой преданный Орфей 
Дни что нами пройдены 
Помнят свет нежности твоей 
Стань моей Вселенною смолкнувшие струны оживи 
Сердцу вдохновенному верни мелодию любви 
Стань моей Вселенною смолкнувшие струны оживи 
Сердцу вдохновенному верни мелодию любви

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LedsXpVKzE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhjGJa3fy_M   *Love story*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNeSuwV7eHc *Bella bambina*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyAKBuU72p4 *Вокализ*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWp27amyuKo   *Что взгрустнулося тебе?* 
То не томное забвенье. 
Все не так, не по себе 
Даже пенье уж не пенье.  
То ли милая ушла, 
С кем-то в вихре закружилась. 
То ли молодость прошла. 
Как подруга изменила.  
Это хмелем не залить. 
И не затеряться в поле 
Господи! Как скучно жить! 
Хоть бы застрелиться что ли?  
Cлова И. Сельвинского

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czXbulRL2jY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrdwwojqLF8  
Муслим Магомаев (*за кадром*) 
Из к/ф "Белый рояль". В кадре - актёр Руслан Ахметов   *Лунная серенада* 
Если б я сквозь ночей тишину
Мог войти в царство дремлюших звезд,
Я бы взял осторожно луну
И ее на руках
К нам на землю принес 
Пусть она светит всем
Как волшебная лампа в ночи,
Пусть ее яркий свет
Обещает влюбленным пути. 
Я хочу, чтоб меня ты ждала,
Веря в то, что к тебе я приду.
Знаю я, что покажет луна
Под чинарой тот дом,
Где я тебя найду 
За луной мы с тобой пойдем
В час ночной мимо спящих домов
И она нас увидя вдвоем
Улыбнется светло
И поймет всё без слов.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BlL47EQpkA 
ПЕСНЯ В ЗАМКЕ ЧЕРНОМОРА 
Песня из кинофильма "Руслан и Людмила"   *Утешься, милая княжна*,
Не нужно слез и мук напрасных,
Среди садов - таких прекрасных -
Унять печали ты должна. 
Среди волшебной красоты
Должна ты петь и веселиться... 
Поют фонтаны, словно птицы,
Цветут алмазные сады. 
На этот замок погляди-ка -
Он всеми красками горит.
Колдун - полночных стран владыка -
Тебе любовь свою дарит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1bboIvkIFg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aee4q-8whuU  
РОМАНС ЛАПИНА   
Песня из кинофильма "Верные друзья"  
Стихи Михаила Матусовского   *Что так сердце, что так сердце растревожено*, 
Словно ветром тронуло струну. 
О любви немало песен сложено, - 
Я спою тебе, спою еще одну.  
По дорожкам, где не раз ходили оба мы, 
Я брожу, мечтая и любя. 
Даже солнце светит по-особому 
С той минуты, как увидел я тебя.  
Через горы я пройду дорогой смелою, 
Поднимусь на крыльях в синеву.
И отныне всё, что я ни сделаю, 
Светлым именем твоим я назову.  
Посажу я на земле сады весенние, 
Зашумят они по всей стране. 
А когда придёт пора цветения, 
Пусть они тебе напомнят обо мне!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzdP3XR8PCA    *ПЕСНЯ О ДРУЖБЕ*  
Песня из кинофильма "Верные друзья"  
Стихи Михаила Матусовского  
Шел ли дальней стороною,
Плыл ли морем я,
Всюду были вы со мною,
Верные друзья. 
И, бывало, в час тревоги,
В сумрачный денек
Освещал нам все дороги
Дружбы огонек. 
Пусть проходит год за годом
Долгой чередой,
Эта песня остается
Вечно молодой. 
Старой дружбы, словно песни
Забывать нельзя.
И идут по жизни вместе
Верные друзья.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u9OX4uhLZo 
Слова А. Чуркина. 
Музыка Г. Носова  *Далеко-далеко,*
Где кочуют туманы,
Где от легкого ветра
Колышется рожь.
Ты в родимом краю
У степного кургана,
Обо мне вспоминая,
Как прежде, живешь. 
От далёкого друга
День и ночь непрестанно
Дорогой и желанной
Ты все весточки ждешь. 
Небосклон над тобой
Опрокинулся синий,
Плещут быстрые реки,
Вздыхают моря.
Широко протянулась
Большая Россия -
Дорогая Отчизна
Твоя и моя. 
О тебе, светлоокой.
Моей зорьке красивой,
На далёкой границе
Вновь задумался я. 
Далеко-далеко
За лесами седыми,
Я твой сон и покой
Всякий час берегу.
Чтоб звериной тропой
В край, навеки родимый,
Не пройти никогда
Никакому врагу. 
О тебе, моя зорька,
На далекой заставе
В нашей жизни тревожной
Я забыть не могу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y23n__DNFHQ  *My way*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgIL0auB5xA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di1rNHAge48 
"Old Man River" from the musical "Show Boat"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0S2BxgbHGU  *Дивлюсь я на небо*  
Дивлюсь я на небо та й думку гадаю: 
Чому я не сокіл, чому не літаю, 
Чому мені, Боже, Ти крилець не дав? - 
Я б землю покинув тай в небо злітав!  
Далеко за хмари, подалі від світу, 
Шукать собі долі, на горе - привіту, 
І ласки у зірок, у сонця благать, 
У світі їх яснім себе показать

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nODAZL_kHo 
Тамара Синявская и Муслим Магомаев  *Я помню вальса звук прелестный*
муз. и сл. Н. Листова 
Я помню вальса звук прелестный 
Весенней ночью в поздний час. 
Его пел голос неизвестный, 
И песня чудная лилась. 
Да, то был вальс прелестный, томный, 
Да, то был дивный вальс.  
Теперь зима, и те же ели 
Покрыты сумраком стоят. 
А под окном шумят метели 
И звуки вальса не звучат. 
Где ж этот вальс старинный, томный? 
Где ж этот дивный вальс?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyZtLbVwi0M  *Silent Night*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKnRfeDFK7Y
Bolero

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r4b2BX0SKs 
Tiritomba

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctNcjFHoxOQ  *"Маритана"* 
Король Кастилии однажды
Влюбился в девушку-красу,
Пленившись песней юной жницы,
Когда охотился в лесу.
Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля... 
Припев:
Ах, Маритана, моя Маритана,
Я никогда не забуду тебя! 
Накинув плащ и сдвинув шляпу,
Смиренно к ней явился он
И клялся страстно юной деве,
Что только ею он пленен.
Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля... 
Припев. 
И тот король, вы мне поверьте,
Был песнями ее пленен,
И королевою Кастильи
За песни жницу сделал он.
Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksltuc104LI
Come prima

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBSsvlhxePI
Musica proibita

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBC2dUCkwUw
Voce 'e notte

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2s2cYZUtaI
Credo in un dio crudel 
Верди.  Монолог Яго из оперы "Отелло"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-Qp-ftgq4M 
Dicitencello vuje

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWaDME5trLk 
ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЕ РОМАНСА 
О.ФЕЛЬЦМАН, И.КОХАНОВСКИЙ    
	Сегодня я нисколько не боюсь
	С двадцатым веком временно расстаться...
	Позвольте, я в любви Вам объяснюсь
	Высоким слогом русского романса. 
	Я Вас люблю, я думаю о Вас,
	Вы для меня - смятение отныне.
	Покорно жду ответа Ваших глаз
	И повторяю в мыслях Ваше имя. 
	Одни меня, наверно, не поймут,
	Другим улыбку спрятать не удастся...
	И всё же я на несколько минут
	Вернусь опять к старинному романсу. 
	Я видел Вас всего лишь только раз,
	Но мне открылся мир неповторимый.
	Я Вас люблю, я думаю о Вас
	И повторяю в мыслях Ваше имя. 
	Грустит романс тревожно и светло.
	И к Вам, непостижимо в слове каждом,
	Приходит откровение само,
	Как Вы в мою судьбу вошли однажды. 
	Уйдёте Вы, скажу Вам: "В добрый час!",
	Но мир без Вас мне явится пустыней.
	Я Вас люблю, я думаю о Вас
	И повторяю в мыслях Ваше имя.
	Я Вас люблю, я думаю о Вас,
	И сохраню навеки Ваше имя...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8zNbG3Rq8s 
Serenada

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kWXZsTVRHw 
Every Night   
... no time for war...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwyq6QT7Al8  *Фауст* 
На земле весь род людской 
Чтит один кумир священный, 
Он царит над всей вселенной, 
Тот кумир - телец златой! 
В умилении сердечном, 
Прославляя истукан, 
Люди разных каст и стран 
Пляшут в круге бесконечном 
Окружая пьедестал, 
Окружая пьедестал! 
Сатана там правит бал, 
Там правит бал! 
Сатана там правит бал, 
Там правит бал! 
Сатана там правит бал, 
Там правит бал! Там правит бал! 
Сатана там правит бал, 
Там правит бал! Там правит бал!   
Этот идол золотой 
Волю неба презирает, 
Насмехаясь изменяет 
Он небес закон святой! 
В угожденье богу злата 
Край на край встаёт войной; 
И людская кровь рекой 
По клинку течёт булата! 
Люди гибнут за металл, 
Люди гибнут за металл! 
Сатана ликует там, 
Ликует там! 
Сатана ликует там, 
Ликует там! 
Сатана там правит бал, 
Там правит бал! Там правит бал! 
Сатана там правит бал, 
Там правит бал! Там правит бал!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlHi8oyDazc 
ПРИНЦЕССА СНЕЖНАЯ
Стихи Геннадия Козловского  
Зовет меня в дороги дальние,
Влечет в свои дворцы хрустальные,
В краю, где вьюги спят мятежные
Живет принцесса снежная
И ждет любви печальная. 
Любовь своим сияньем солнечным,
Войдет в твой мир холодной полночи,
И ты - воздушная и нежная,
Моя принцесса снежная, -
Растаешь, словно облачко. 
В снега упрячь дороги дальние,
Во льды запри дворцы хрустальные.
В краю, где стынут воды вешние,
Живи, принцесса снежная,
Не жди любви, печальная.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AUXtYzTxwc 
Rigoletto

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY975atgQzQ 
ДАЛЕКАЯ-БЛИЗКАЯ
Фрагмент из к/ф "Похищение". 1969 г. 
Стихи Анатолия Горохова  
В том краю, где всегда снега, 
Где всегда снега,
Где лишь поют вьюга да пурга,
Вьюга да пурга.
Ты далека от меня пока, 
Но я хочу, чтобы знала ты -
Ты и за тысячу три версты
Для меня близка. 
В моем краю в стороне лесной,
В стороне лесной
Всегда поют соловьи весной,
Соловьи весной.
Ты далека от меня пока, 
Но я хочу, чтобы знала ты, -
Ты и за тысячу три версты
Для меня близка. 
Из года в год лишь одни мечты,
Лишь одни мечты,
Что больше нет ни одной версты
И со мною ты.
Ты далека от меня пока, 
Но я хочу, чтобы знала ты -
Ты и за тысячу три версты
Для меня близка.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2lFSt_04Co 
КАК СОЛОВЕЙ О РОЗЕ 
Стихи Павла Антокольского  
Как соловей о розе
Поет в ночном саду.
Я говорил вам в прозе,
На песню перейду. 
Вам песня посвящается,
И Вы смелей ответьте.
Ведь песнею кончается
Все лучшее на свете. 
Звезда моя, краса моя,
С которой я обвенчан -
Ты лучшая, ты самая
Любимая из женщин. 
Вам песня посвящается,
И Вы смелей ответьте.
Ведь песнею кончается
Все лучшее на свете. 
Как соловей о розе
Поет в ночном саду.
Я говорил вам в прозе,
На песню перейду. 
Звезда моя, краса моя,
С которой я обвенчан -
Ты лучшая, ты самая
Любимая из женщин. 
Вам песня посвящается,
И Вы смелей ответьте.
Ведь песнею кончается
Все лучшее на свете.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0GPn2vGSwM  *КОНИ-ЗВЕРИ*  
М.БЛАНТЕР, И.СЕЛЬВИНСКИЙ    
	Там, за белой пылью,
	В замети скользя,
	Небылицей-былью
	Жаркие глаза.
	Былью-небылицей
	Очи предо мной.
	Так быстрей же, птицы,
	Шибче, коренной! 
	Ой вы, кони-звери,
	Звери-кони, эх!
	Черные да серый,
	Черные да серый,
	Черные да серый,
	Да медвежий мех… 
	А глаза сияют,
	Ласково маня,
	Не меня встречают
	Ищут не меня.
	Только жгут без меры
	Из-под темных дуг,
	Гей, Чубарь мой серый,
	Задушевный друг! 
	Ой вы, кони-звери,
	Звери-кони, эх!
	Черные да серый,
	Черные да серый,
	Черные да серый,
	Да медвежий мех… 
	Я рыдать не стану,
	Вдурь не закучу,
	Я тебя достану,
	Я тебя умчу.
	Припадёшь устами,
	Одуришь, как дым…
	В полынью с конями 
	К черту полетим! 
	Ой вы, кони-звери,
	Звери-кони, эх!
	Черные да серый,
	Черные да серый,
	Черные да серый,
	Да медвежий мех…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJPUeg9gwvA  *Кто отзовётся?* (1971)       
Н.Добронравов  
Песни все, что пела я, слетаются к маме…
Спит берёзка белая в морозном тумане…
Что тебе не спится, милая мама?
Что дрожат ресницы, милая мама? 
Отвечает старая не словом, а вздохом:
Поросла тропа моя лишайником-мохом.
Уж давно я вижу: хмурятся ели,
Уж давно я слышу: плачут метели… 
За холмами дальними горюют закаты.
Под холмами давними сыночки-солдаты.
Кружится над ними снежная замять,
Хрупкая, как иней, вечная память… 
Ах, чудес не будет, ты не жди возвращенья,
Ах, судьба — не люди, не попросит прощенья…
Серою волчицей старость подкралась.
Только и осталось — снег да усталость… 
Это не берёзка там, в заснеженном поле…
Это доля матери, плакучая доля…
Всё своих родимых ждёт — не дождётся…
Кто-то ей ответит, кто отзовётся?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x23dSosKJig  *Пой , гитара* 
Музыка М. Фрадкина
Слова  Р. Рождественского 
К долгожданной гитаре
Я тихо прильну,
 Осторожно и бережно
 Трону струну,
  И она отзовется,
  Зазывно звеня,
   Добротою наполнив
Тебя и меня. 
Припев: 
От зари до зари,
  От темна, до темна
 О любви говори,
 Пой, гитарная струна! 
Я гитару настрою
На лирический лад
И знакомой тропинкой
Уйду в звездопад.
Быть счастливой, как песня,
Попрошу я ее,
И гитара взорвется,
Как сердце мое. 
Припев: 
От зари до зари,
От темна, до темна
О любви говори,
Пой, гитарная струна! 
К долгожданной гитаре
Я тихонько прильну,
Осторожно и бережно
Трону струну.
Ведь бывают гитары,
Они зазвучат -
И большие оркестры
Покорно молчат! 
От зари до зари,
От темна, до темна
О любви говори,
Пой, гитарная струна

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3sJL2QRzDY  *Любви негромкие слова* 
Музыка В. Шаинского
Слова Б. Дубровина  
Представь себе - такое вдруг случается, 
Чему поверить можно лишь едва, 
Представь себе - снежинки превращаются 
В моей любви негромкие слова. 
Представь себе - снежинки превращаются 
В моей любви негромкие слова.  
И уплывут снежинки эти чистые, 
В них растворится неба синева. 
И заблестят капелью золотистою 
Моей любви негромкие слова. 
И заблестят капелью золотистою 
Моей любви негромкие слова.  
Они в саду прикинутся черешнями, 
Их повторит доверчиво листва. 
И зазвучат слышнее грома вешнего 
Моей любви негромкие слова.  
Представь себе, что всё ещё исполнится, 
Что вновь душа надеждою жива. 
И вспыхнут ночью ярким светом солнечным 
Моей любви негромкие слова. 
И вспыхнут ночью ярким светом солнечным 
Моей любви негромкие слова.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl-6BCm_vAk  *УХОЖУ* 
Стихи А.Щербаченко  
Ухожу, так надо.
Ухожу, прости.
Ты должна остаться,
Должен я уйти.
Ну хочу прощаний -
Разошлись пути.
Я ухожу, меня не зови,
Я ухожу во имя любви. 
Самолет взовьется
На закате дня,
В небе след растает -
В нем растаю я.
Просто жизнь сильнее,
Чем любовь моя.
Я ухожу, меня не зови!
Я ухожу во имя любви! 
Отрекусь я молча
От своей мечты.
Разбросает ветром
Нотные листы.
Сохраню лишь песню,
А в той песне - ты.
Я ухожу, меня не зови!
Я ухожу во имя любви! 
Ухожу, ухожу, ухожу

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihraCgpirJo  *ФИАЛКИ*
Стихи Онегина Гаджикасимова  
Ты, уходя, оставляешь мне всегда
Не поцелуй, а фиалок лишь букет.
Чтоб они, чтоб они иногда, хоть иногда,
Мне о тебе говорили, о тебе. 
Я сберегу этот нежный дар любви.
Не увядать тем фиалкам никогда.
Только ты поскорей приходи и назови
Радостный день нашей встречи навсегда. 
Ты, уходя, оставляешь мне всегда
Не поцелуй, а фиалок лишь букет.
Я хочу все цветы, все цветы эти сберечь,
Чтобы назвать их цветами наших встреч.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuPATVgkurQ  *Разве тот мужчина* 
Кто бездумно и беспечно 
Хохотать способен вечно, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто прошёл земные дали, 
Но всю жизнь не знал печали, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто в заздравном даже слове 
Умудрялся хмурить брови, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто смертельно не влюблялся, 
Ни с одной не целовался, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто любую звал голубкой 
И за каждой бегал юбкой, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто готов подать нам стремя 
И предать нас в то же время, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто в местах, где многолюдно, 
Пьёт из рога беспробудно, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто, хоть век в дороге будет, 
Дом отцовский позабудет, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто исполненный усердья 
Судит нас без милосердья, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Кто даст слово, что булатно, 
Но возьмёт его обратно, 
Разве тот мужчина? 
Тот мужчина, кто отважен, 
И душою непродажен, 
Только тот мужчина! 
У кого во имя чести 
Голова всегда на месте, 
Только тот мужчина! 
Только тот мужчина! 
Только тот мужчина!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW5igi-4m1g 
C группой "Машина времени"  *Снег.* 
Город почти ослеп.
Свет. 
Красок на свете нет,
Есть только белый цвет.
Город твой, словно корабль,
Льдами захвачен в плен. 
Я
Знаю один секрет:
Снег 
Скоро сойдет на нет -
У снега короткий век.
Город твой, солнцем согрет,
Поплывет по весенней воде. 
Но
Я не могу понять:
Кто
Дарит нам столько тепла,
Чтобы растаял снег?
Сто долгих дней 
Снег был сильней
И изчез без следа лишь за пять теплых дней...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7A4SDKLo7Y  *ЛЮБИМАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА*
Стихи Леонида Фадеева  
Желтый свет от лампы над столом,
Уютно и тепло, и мы одни.
Ты мне расскажешь что-то о своем,
И вспомню я с тобою эти дни.
И в этом танце света и теней
Тебя вместит изгиб моей руки.
Мы шли друг к другу много долгих дней,
Чтоб быть вот так, как мы сейчас близки.  
Припев:
Для меня ты не просто любимая женщина...
Ты и прошлым, и будущим - всем мне обещана.
На скрещеньи дорог ни мираж, ни видение
Двух таких непохожих, как мы, - совпадение.  
А ночь плывет на медленных волнах,
И звездный мир за ней пустился вплавь.
Все то, что нам являлось только в снах,
Сегодня может дать это в явь.
И желтый конус света над столом
Зальет Луна, возникшая в окне,
И мы с тобой забудем обо всем,
До капли растворяясь в этом дне.  
Припев:
Для меня ты не просто любимая женщина...
Ты и прошлым, и будущим - всем мне обещана.
На скрещеньи дорог ни мираж, ни видение
Двух таких непохожих, как мы, - совпадение.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WetDFx8IIQc 
Дома

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKFoOc68J7Y  *ДОРОГА РАЗЛУКИ* 
Стихи Александра Дмоховского  
Грустная песня в душу запала,
Грустное слово на сердце легло.
Сердце разлуки не ожидало,
Сердце поверить в нее не могло.  
Припев:
Только вчера, да, еще вчера
Я без тебя, я прожить бы не смог.
Ну, а сегодня поют ветра
Песню разлуки, песню дальних дорог.  
Радости были, были печали.
Все было в мире тобою полно,
Часто мы счастья не замечали -
Было, как небо, обычно оно.  
Припев:
Только вчера, да, еще вчера
Я без тебя, я прожить бы не смог.
Ну, а сегодня поют ветра
Песню разлуки, песню дальних дорог.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0n86yrTpz0

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54EDEHEa6P0  *ТРИ МИНУТЫ МОЛЧАНИЯ "SOS!"* 
Стихи Наума Олева  
Есть на море закон,
Тот закон продиктован отчаяньем.
Замирает морзянки
Комариный трезвон:
Три минуты молчания,
Три минуты молчания...
Три минуты для тех,
Кто стихией сражен!  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
И летит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Значит, гибнет корабль,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.  
Но однажды лишь раз
В тишину, три минуты хранимую,
Чей-то голос ворвался
Сквозь молчавший эфир:
- Это ложь! Я люблю тебя!
Ты поверь мне, любимая! -
Он кричал, словно звал
На подмогу весь мир!  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
И летит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Значит, гибнет любовь,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.  
Все радисты земли,
Кто слыхал этот голос отчаянный,
Позывные в журналы
Не посмели вписать:
Ведь недаром же созданы
Три минуты молчания,
И любовь, как корабль, -
Ее надо спасать!  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
И летит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Значит, гибнет любовь,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.  
Припев:
SOS! SOS!
Долетит через все расстоянья
SOS! SOS!
Через штормы, тайфуны и снег...
Не погибнет любовь,
Если в эти минуты молчания
Вышел в эфир человек.

----------


## Lampada

*Жил-был Анри Четвертый*  
сл. А.Гладкова
муз. Т.Хренникова.  
Жил-был Анри Четвертый,
Он славный был король,
Любил вино до черта,
Но трезв бывал порой.  
Войну любил он страшно
И дрался, как петух.
И в схватке рукопашной
Один он стоил двух. 
Еще любил он женщин
И знал у них успех,
Победами увенчан,
Он жил счастливей всех. 
Когда же смерть-старуха
Пришла за ним с клюкой,
Ее ударил в ухо
Он рыцарской рукой. 
Но смерть полна коварства,
Его подстерегла
И нанесла удар свой
Ножом из-за угла. 
От страшного удара
Кровь брызнула из жил,
И нечестивец старый
Скончался, как и жил.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NrDZBnoL60   *Вечерний эскиз*  
Н.Добронравов  
И вечер такой же, как прежде,
И те же во мгле фонари.
Но песня последней надежды
Погаснет с восходом зари. 
Припев:
А ветер летит, провода теребя…
А время с годами к нам жёстче и строже…
Не будет, не будет, не будет тебя,
И даже не будет похожей… 
Никто ничего не изменит,
И нечего спорить с судьбой.
Была ты летящим мгновеньем,
Мелькнувшею в небе звездой. 
Припев. 
Неблизкий мой путь и недальний,
Зима наплывает, зима…
И кажется всё нереальным —
Деревья, дороги, дома…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn0wdHzDE9E   *Мерси* 
Стихи - М. Танич 
Детство мое прошагало и - нет -
По мостовым в школьном миру,
Детство мое не жалело монет
Нищему на углу. 
Жалкая служба - не по годам -
Кланяйся и проси.
"Бросьте монетку, месье и мадам,
Я подниму - мерси!" 
В свадебный вечер в назначенный час
В церковь с Люсьен шел я пешком.
Шаг замедляя, как в детстве не раз,
Рядом со стариком. 
Все тебе нищий, все я отдам,
Кроме моей Люси...
"Бросьте монетку, месье и мадам,
Я подниму - мерси!" 
Счастье не вечно... Люсьена ушла...
Нищий сейчас просит в раю...
Вместо него у того же угла
Сам я теперь стою 
Кланяюсь дамам и господам,
Вышедшим из такси -
"Бросьте монетку, месье и мадам,
Я подниму - мерси!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTK_oTvGYgg 
Композитор Карло Рустикелли (Carlo Rustichelli), поёт Муслим Магомаев. 
Саундтрэк к фильму.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTefzk3Xkpg    *Мне тебя не понять* 
Н. Добронравов  
Мне тебя не понять, словно звёздный прибой,
Словно лебедя клик над пустынной землёй.
Мне тебя не понять, как улыбку Джоконды —
Мне тебя никогда не понять. 
Мне тебя не понять, как холодный гранит,
Словно сфинкса печаль, как тоску пирамид.
Не понять, не познать свет печальной улыбки,
Твой загадочный взгляд не понять. 
Будет ночь, будет день и погаснет звезда,
Чья-то гордая тень приоткроет уста.
Смогут люди припасть к скорбной тайне да Винчи —
Мне тебя и тогда не понять. 
«Мне тебя не понять», — стонет ветер земной,
Но другие снега на планете иной.
Никогда не узнать, чьим ты станешь открытьем,
Мне тебя никогда не понять.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESIhq4xHIog  
Расул Рза   *Скажи глазам твоим*  
Скажи глазам твоим,
пусть в сон мой не приходят
ни яркими,
ни темными от слез.
Скажи губам твоим,
пусть сердце не тревожат
ни нежностью,
ни ропотом угроз.
Упали годы мне на плечи
слой за слоем,
не скинуть 
эту ношу бытия.
Пусть!
Приходи.
Останемся с тобою
на вечный миг,
в котором ты и я.
Рука к руке,
душа к душе,
В молчанье,
с безмолвным словом,
спрятанным в груди.
Кто знает –
может, это лишь начало
всего того, что будет впереди  
Перевод М. Павловой

----------


## Lampada

Муслим Магомаев - *Король песни*  
Передача Первого канала.  http://www.1tv.ru/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMqeaPHjPxA   *Песне моей поверь* 
Начинается новая жизнь
Ты сказала, что я тебе нужен
От всего, что осталось в минувшем
Убежим поскорей, убежим!!
Кто был прав, кто виновен забудь!
Всё смешай, разорви, перепутай!
Будем жить только этой с этой минуты
Без оглядки на пройденный путь. 
Встречу мечту свою –
Музыка вновь воскреснет.
Я для тебя пою-
Я обретаю песню.
Песней откроешь дверь,
Песней любовь измеришь.
Если ты мне не веришь,
Песне моей поверь! 
Нас хотела судьба испытать -
Развела, закружила, как вьюга.
Только мы отыскали друг друга,
И друг друга не в праве терять!
От сомнений любовь сберегу!!
Я всесилен покуда мы вместе.
Только знай, без тебя как без песни,
А без песни я жить не могу. 
Встречу мечту свою –
Музыка вновь воскреснет.
Я для тебя пою-
Я обретаю песню.
Песней откроешь дверь,
Песней любовь измеришь.
Если ты мне не веришь,
Песне моей поверь!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXqeKIGSdXo    *ИЗВИНИ* 
Часто мы не знаем сами -
Грустим о чём, хотим чего,
Мы держим счастье в руках,
А проснёмся- нет его...
Ещё вчера мы были рядом, 
И счастью не было конца..
Но как жестоко порой 
Ошибаются сердца...  
А что случилось? 
Ничего не случилось.
Были мы влюблены, 
А любовь не получилась.
Извини- не получилась,
Зачеркни эти дни.
Не пиши, не звони. 
Извини, извини.  
И никто сказать не может,
Где радость ждёт, а где беда.
За ложным солнцем идём,
Не сиявшем никогда.
И ничего не надо больше,
И в мире нет родней лица.
И зря проходят года 
И разбиваются сердца...  
А что случилось? 
-Ничего не случилось!
Просто где-то судьба
Глупым шуткам научилась
Очень жаль, что научилась, 
Зачеркни эти дни, 
Не пиши, не звони, 
Извини, извини.

----------


## Lampada

*В нежданный час* 
Музыка: Арно Бабаджанян
Слова: Леонид Дербенёв 
Как долго шли друг к другу
И как долго ждали мы.
Встречали весны нас
Осенними печалями.
Не так сирень цвела, 
Не так метель мела
Пока любовь к нам не пришла 
Нас не спросив, 
Не позвонив, не постучав,
Она пришла в нежданный час.
Притихло все вокруг,
И ясно стало вдруг, 
Что в мире только двое нас. 
Не так сирень цвела, 
Не так метель мела
Пока любовь к нам не пришла.
Нас не спросив, 
Не позвонив, не постучав,
Она пришла в нежданный час.
Притихло все вокруг,
И ясно стало вдруг,
Что в мире только двое нас. 
Нас не спросив, 
Не позвонив, не постучав,
Она пришла в нежданный час.
Притихло все вокруг,
И ясно стало вдруг,
Что в мире только двое нас. 
Весь мир открыв для нас 
Пришла любовь, пришла в нежданный час..

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Муслим Магомаев — слушать онлайн на радио 101.ru

----------


## Sergey_

Муслим Магомаев - "Песня о Москве", Из к/ф "Свинарка и пастух". 
Хорошо на московском просторе,
Светят звезды Кремля в синеве.
И, как реки встречаются в море,
Так встречаются люди в Москве. 
Нас веселой толпой окружила,
Подсказала простые слова,
Познакомила нас, подружила
В этот радостный вечер Москва. 
Припев:
И в какой стороне я ни буду,
По какой ни пройду я траве,
Друга я никогда не забуду,
Если с ним подружился в Москве.

----------


## Sergey_

Не нашел в теме этой песни О_о    
Лучший город Земли 
Ты никогда не бывал в нашем городе светлом,
Над вечерней рекой не мечтал до зари,
С друзьями ты не бродил по широким проспектам,
Значит, ты не видал лучший город Земли!
Песня плывёт,
Сердце поёт -
Эти слова
О тебе, Москва!
Ты к нам в Москву приезжай и пройдись по Арбату,
Окунись на Тверском в шум зелёных аллей.
Хотя бы раз посмотри, как танцуют девчата
На ладонях больших голубых площадей!
Песня плывёт,
Сердце поёт -
Эти слова
О тебе, Москва!
Слова ты вспомнишь мои, если только приедешь
И увидишь хоть раз лучший город Земли!
Песня плывёт,
Сердце поёт -
Эти слова
О тебе, Москва!

----------


## Lampada

Автор текста (слов)*:  Рождественский Р.* 
Композитор (музыка): *Попп А*.    *«Я прошу тебя простить»*  
Я прошу тебя простить,
Как будто птицу в небо отпустить.
Я прошу тебя простить
Сегодня раз и навсегда.
"Я люблю," - сказал мне ты,
И это слышали в саду цветы,
Я прощу, а вдруг цветы
Простить не смогут никогда. 
А память священна,
Как отблеск высокого огня,
Прощенья, прощенья
Теперь проси не у меня... 
Я могу тебя простить,
Как будто песню в небо отпустить.
Я могу тебя простить
Сегодня раз и навсегда.
Ты вчера сказала: "Да",
И это слышала в реке вода.
Я прощу, а вдруг река
Простить не сможет никогда. 
А память священна,
Как отблеск высокого огня,
Прощенья, прощенья
Теперь проси не у меня... 
А память священна,
Как отблеск высокого огня,
Прощенья, прощенья
Теперь проси не у меня...

----------

